# Recipe: relieve stress and muscle pain



## Bliss (Jan 2, 2007)

Ease Stress and Muscle Pain

Try the following combination of essential oils in a warm (not hot) bath to ease stress and muscle pain: 

      3 drops Lavender (Lavandula angustifolia)
      2 drops Petitgrain (Citrus aurantium var. amara)
      1-2 drops Frankincense (Boswellia cateri) - optional

Use only Therapeutic Grade Essential Oils. 

Draw the bath first, add the essential oils, swirl them around with your foot, get in and relax. Allow yourself 10 to 20 minutes. Do not get the bath water in your eyes, as the oils will sting. Use this formula up to once a day for 3 days a week over a two to three week period. 
You can also use this recipe to create a massage blend.
In one tablespoon of carrier oil (like Sweet Almond or our Massage Base), add the above oils. (If making an ounce, then multiply drops by 2)


----------

